

Number of groundstations needed to cover LEO: An optimization approach - elkos
http://papachristoumarios.blogspot.com/2015/04/number-of-groundstations-needed-to.html

======
ChuckMcM
This is an interesting number but less so if you're constellation of
satellites can talk to each other, then you only need a couple of ground
stations.

That said, having lived near the "blue cube"[1] it was hard for them to hit
satellites on the horizon because they had to punch through a lot of
atmosphere. I would expect that if you were to say, put radar systems around
the planet in order to monitor LEO 24/7 for all debris/satellites you'd want
to keep them close enough that they were less than 45 degrees off vertical.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onizuka_Air_Force_Station](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onizuka_Air_Force_Station)

